# Eclipse 55090 dvd/cd player



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought I would post this since I have two of these that I bought from this seller last year. Awesome deck that retailed for around $1500...imo the best deck Eclipse made. Copper chassis, digital output, made with high quality parts.

New Eclipse 55090 8volt High End CD Player - eBay (item 220754551691 end time Mar-17-11 11:31:04 PDT)


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

I was watching this auction because I still have a NIB 55090 I was planning on selling. No way im letting mine go for that kind of money. Having an auction end in the middle of the day doesn't help either.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Another one just popped up. How many does this guy have???

New Eclipse 55090 8volt High End CD Player - eBay (item 390298403466 end time Mar-20-11 13:42:55 PDT)


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

This is one of my favorite decks I've owned, right up there with the CDA-7949. Price is an absolute steal, tempted to buy it but I just don't have enough vehicles to justify more radios.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I was eyeing one a few weeks ago that popped on here. Couldn't get anyone to tell me if they were able to get dvd-audio working as a data disc. That's a game changer IMO


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

He has a lot of Eclipse stuff; there was a thread on his items in hot deals awhil back.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup that didn't last long. Maybe I'll toss mine up with a best offer. I should get a good deal as long as this guy does have 10 more laying around haha.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Aaaaaaaand another in case anyone wants it

New Eclipse 55090 8volt High End CD Player - eBay (item 220756584249 end time Mar-21-11 14:16:43 PDT)


----------

